# [SONIDO] No detecta tarjeta de sonido

## deovex

Hola, instale alsa-utils, luego alsaconf y no detecta mi tarjeta de sonido.

Lspci:

```

lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

```

Lsmod:

```

lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627ehf              20022  0 

hwmon_vid               1700  1 w83627ehf

coretemp                4800  0 

snd_hda_codec_analog    69846  1 

snd_hda_intel          18160  0 

snd_hda_codec          51721  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

ata_generic             3255  0 

snd_hwdep               5348  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61269  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    45554  6 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

nvidia              10070141  28 

uhci_hcd               26624  0 

snd_page_alloc          6137  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pata_marvell            2737  0 

ahci                   19513  0 

ehci_hcd               45776  0 

i2c_i801                6588  0 

libahci                16029  1 ahci

```

Kernel: 

```

-> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  -> Sound card support

     -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

          -> PCI sound devices

              <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->

```

Hasta ahi no puedo encontrar la solucion para que detecte mi placa de sonido.

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

<M>   Intel HD Audio  ---> 

que tenes marcado de ahi adentro...

probablemente no tenes marcado el codec de tu placa de audio...

posteate el modelo del mother y ahi te vamos a poder ayudar

----------

## deovex

No se que paso, antes me funcionaba muy bien y ahora ya no detecta mi trarjeta de sonido.

```

--- Intel HD Audio

[*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

[ ]     Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]   Support digital beep via input layer

[ ]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer

[ ]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support 

[*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support

[*]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support

[*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support 

[*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support 

[*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support 

[*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support 

[*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser 

[ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio

```

Mi placa madre es una Asus Maximux II Formula, la placa de sonido es SupremeFX Creative.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

Analog Device AD2000B HD Audio codec

[*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support 

lo tenes activado... proba activando esto:

< >   Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi

con M o *....

que porqueria las placas de audio, estuve a punto de comprar un rampage 2 extreme o un msi eclipse, termine con un p6t deluxe, y en definitiva usan adi... no entiendo cual es el beneficio...

----------

## deovex

Ya probe con esa opcion Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi  y sigue sin detectar mi trarjeta de sonido.

Con el kernel 2.6.36-r8 funciona bien con el audio pero con el nuevo 2.6.37-r4, no. ¿Que podria ser?

Entonces me quedo con el kernel viejo.

Gracias!

Saludos.

----------

## agdg

¿Por que no ojeas la configuración del kernel 2.6.36-r8, para poder compararla con la del 2.6.37-r4?

 Tal vez incluso haciendo un diff /ruta/.config /ruta/.config | grep -i audio puedas obtener una panorámica rápida, después solo tendrás que buscar que significa cada clave o simplemente copiar la configuración del audio del kernel 2.6.36 al .37.

----------

## pelelademadera

si, o copia el .config hace el make menuconfig, chequealo x las dudas, y ahi compilalo

----------

## ensarman

ummm el problema tambien es mio, bueno a mi si me detecta pero tengo problemas con el control de volumen :S bueno parece que el problema es con el driver de intelHDA no se por que que, en mi caso el codec es un realtek, pero no se por que no esta funcionando no recupera los niveles de volumen cuando inicio la PC :S.

```
alsactl: set_control:1388: Cannot write control '2:0:0:PCM Playback Volume:0' : Operation not permitted
```

lo feo es que uso audifonos y es doloroso escuchar el sonido al maximo al iniciar la PC

----------

## deovex

Copie el .config del kernel viejo al nuevo y luego fui a comparar (make menuconfig) el kernel viejo con el nuevo, las opciones son similares y resulta que sigue sin sonido con el kernel nuevo (2.6.37).

De todas formas, me quedo con el kernel viejo, no hay problema.

Gracias a todos por la gran ayuda.

Saludos!

----------

## cameta

Cuando instalaste el nuevo kernel le diste al make modules_install ?

----------

## deovex

Hola, si claro que lo hice.

Saludos.

----------

